# Sending newspaper articles to ipad mini



## Kezarkid (Dec 15, 2010)

One of the great things about my Kindle 3 is that  I can send
articles I see on the internet via send to kindle devices.
I got a new ipad mini about three weeks ago and was wondering if
there is anyway I can send same kind of articles to the ipad mini.

Thanks.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Kezarkid said:


> One of the great things about my Kindle 3 is that I can send
> articles I see on the internet via send to kindle devices.
> I got a new ipad mini about three weeks ago and was wondering if
> there is anyway I can send same kind of articles to the ipad mini.
> ...


There is, of course, an app for that. 
The one I use is "Pocket". I have it on my Kindle Fire and now on my Mini. Works across the devices quite nicely.


----------



## Leanne King (Oct 2, 2012)

Other apps are Readability and Instapaper. Instapaper is the more mature, it was the first app of its kind on the scene and Marco the developer is very active in updating it and adding useful features without turning into bloatware. There's an accompanying web service too, and it works with Kindles, so you're not tied down to one platform.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yep, Instapaper is probably the way to go.

A lot of Newpapers have nice apps as well--which I vastly prefer to trying to read news on a Kindle which I loathe as you just can't flip around and skim quickly like you can a real newspaper.

Washington Post and USA Today are completely free.  NY Times is the best layout, but only Top News section is free--I pay for a subscription since I get 50% off for working at a university and it's well worth $10 a month to me.

Local papers are hit and miss--apps usually aren't up to the quality of those big papers and some cost even more due to smaller circulations.  And of course only decent sized cities' papers are going to have apps.


----------



## Kezarkid (Dec 15, 2010)

I started using the pocket yesterday and so far so good.
I'll keep the others in mind also.
Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Kezarkid (Dec 15, 2010)

A new question. I tried to send articles from my ipad to pocket
so that I could read later on ipad. They ended up going to my iphone. 
Anybody know why or can tell me how I can send directly from ipad for later reading.

Thanks again


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Kezarkid said:


> A new question. I tried to send articles from my ipad to pocket
> so that I could read later on ipad. They ended up going to my iphone.
> Anybody know why or can tell me how I can send directly from ipad for later reading.
> 
> Thanks again


How did you send it? When I save an article to Pocket, it'll be in Pocket on my phone, on my iPad, and on my Fire. I've added the bookmarklet to my laptop and to the bookmarks bar on my iPad Mini - that's where I do most of my "surfing". Directions for iPad are here:
http://help.getpocket.com/customer/portal/articles/491020-installing-the-pocket-bookmarklet-on-ipad
That way to add an article, all I have to do is click on the bookmarklet and it's saved to Pocket.

One trick I did find is that if there's a "printable" version of an article, I'll use that one, because I won't get all the ads, etc.


----------

